# Lola will not eat organs



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

So my chihuahua Lola is nearly impossible to get to eat organs. Sometimes she will eat a little but not much. This has been going on for 18 months. I am getting concerned that she is not getting enough. Have considered switching her to pre made but I really do not want o do that. I have read a few threads talking about dehydrated liver I was also to,d on another forum it is the same as giving it fresh. I have a supplier who sells it dehydrated. Does anyone else toughly to get their dogs to eat organs? She has this tiny chi mouth will these tiny crooked teeth on a normal diet they would be gross that is how they were when I adopted her now they are brilliant white despite all the overcrowding.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I should have done a better search I have seen giving like a pill, stuffed in ground meat. I was hoping dehydrated could work as well.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When my Lola wouldn't eat liver I went the meatball route. I divided her weekly amount into 7 pieces and made little meatballs with liver in the middle. Every morning I gave her one that was still frozen and she ate it with no problem. I have also dabbed it in peanut butter because both of mine will eat anything with peanut butter on it.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I will try that. Lola won't touch anything frozen she is very picky. I can tell it is the texture. My other dogs roll it around in their mouth a bit but in the end they are doxies so there is not much they won't eat.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you tried different types of liver? Turns out my Lola won't eat ostrich or chicken liver but no problems with beef or pork. She also doesn't really like lamb kidney but will eat it with peanut butter.


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

My older dog, Georgie, does not like to eat organs either. I keep the portions frozen until it's time to prepare his food. I've had deer meat recently and started freezing the left over blood. Then I thaw it and drizzle it over the serving of organs. He's eating more organs, but it will probably always be a little picky.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have tried beef chicken and lamb. She will not even put it in her mouth after the first I've she tried it. She is funny sometimes she will skip a meal she is so un food motivated. I am not used to that my doxies go crazy for pretty much any food. I can see they don't particularly care for liver but I give it first thing in he morning and they are starving.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

what is her favorite thing to eat? maybe try incorporating that somehow


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After nearly 5 years, I still have to force feed liver/kidneys to Mollie. I've tried: frozen, cooked, lightly seared, hidden in meat balls, hidden in a little pouch cut in chicken, kong, hidden in canned, beef, chicken, pork, lamb, turkey and veal livers, everything I can think of to outwit her. She will eat liver treats which leads me to wonder how much liver is actually in them. So, we just put a bit down her throat each night. Recently however, I found some veal liver, still have to force feed her, but she doesn't look like she's going to heave it all up.
Sometimes, it's just the way it is, she has to eat it so no big deal, open the mouth and down the hatch it goes!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I have dealt with this many times. I can tell you now that you have options. You could not feed the dog anything else but organs until the dog eats them. She is getting full on all of the other stuff, and will leave what she doesn't like because she is already full. If you don't let her eat as much, or don't let her get full on the rest of her meal, she will be more inclined to eat her organs. Or, you could feed dehydrated, but you can only buy liver, and you will need to give her more organs than that. I would get a food dehydrator, and dehydrate liver, kidneys, and pancreas. Feed all that and that should suffice. But if you are only going to do liver, then I would recommend buying Nature's Logic All Food Fortifier, and give that a couple of times weekly to ensure things are balanced. Also, you could try the gradual sear method. Basically, sear the organs in a frying pan (lightly of course) and see if she will eat them that way. If she will, then gradually "cook" the organs less and less each day until she's eating it raw. Hope this information helps! Good luck!
I also know someone that covers her dog's organs in that All Food Fortifier, and her dogs will eat them that way.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to say, this aversion to liver that I'm now reading so many dogs have is odd to me! Even before I ever went to raw, I used boiled liver as rewards for recall training. I had a whistle, and Annie got so good at it, that the second I even touched that whistle, she was in a "sit" at my feet, expecting liver, lol! It even worked on a walk when she saw some cats she wanted to chase! 

It works on Dottie, too, just so long as she is not distracted by a flock of birds flying overhead. (LOL)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It's odd to me as well. All my dogs just love it, in fact that's what they pick out first to eat when I put it in there bowls. I feel for those that have a problem.
Rawpitbulls I was wondering about why people that had a problem couldn't just use something like that to make sure there dogs had the proper nutrition rather than have to like poor Penny shove it down there throat.

I mean if that works for you, but some might not want to do it.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have tried feeding it first I will let her go a few hours without a meal still does not work. I have to be careful she is a very small chihuahua at 5 pounds hypoglycemia is a risk. I tried a meatball this morning she refused. I have even tried very pre made to supplement the raw she won't touch it. I kind of forced it in her mouth like giving a pill that worked. She is so picky I have never even found a treat that is not human food she really likes. Dehydrated liver she has no interest. Funny the first two years of her life she was starved they would throw her scraps. You wild think she would want anything. She does love her raw meaty bones she will eat any meat in that form. I found a supplier who has tripe with the organs in it maybe that old work. Other than that I guess I will have to give it to her like a pill luckily she is so small I give her a little bit at one feeding a day. I am so used to my doxies who are food hounds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Herzo said:


> It's odd to me as well. All my dogs just love it, in fact that's what they pick out first to eat when I put it in there bowls. I feel for those that have a problem.
> Rawpitbulls I was wondering about why people that had a problem couldn't just use something like that to make sure there dogs had the proper nutrition rather than have to like poor Penny shove it down there throat. I mean if that works for you, but some might not want to do it.


Oh yes, I could see that happening. Thats why I'm very careful not to do it in front of people who don't understand raw feeding. However, Mollie, from what I can tell, is one of the very few dogs who hasn't, over time, gotten to accept liver. Once liver is served frozen, or lightly seared or hidden in meat/peanut butter, most dogs will get over it. 
Mol and me? I think it's just become a battle of the wills personally. Every night I hold it out to her, and say "I'm coming to get you" and 5 seconds later it's all over. No biggie. But to non raw-feeding people, it could be a huge biggie.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like my morning trying to get Lola to eat it. Luckily she is so tiny it is pretty easy,usually I hold my hand under her mouth and she will begrudgingly eat it.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> After nearly 5 years, I still have to force feed liver/kidneys to Mollie. I've tried: frozen, cooked, lightly seared, hidden in meat balls, hidden in a little pouch cut in chicken, kong, hidden in canned, beef, chicken, pork, lamb, turkey and veal livers, everything I can think of to outwit her. She will eat liver treats which leads me to wonder how much liver is actually in them. So, we just put a bit down her throat each night. Recently however, I found some veal liver, still have to force feed her, but she doesn't look like she's going to heave it all up.
> Sometimes, it's just the way it is, she has to eat it so no big deal, open the mouth and down the hatch it goes!


Sounds like my morning with Lola luckily she is so tiny. I just kind of hold my hand under her mouth she will begrudgingly eat it.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

W


Herzo said:


> Rawpitbulls I was wondering about why people that had a problem couldn't just use something like that to make sure there dogs had the proper nutrition rather than have to like poor Penny shove it down there throat.
> 
> I mean if that works for you, but some might not want to do it.


That's why I mentioned it! Not everyone is okay with shoving things down a dogs throat. If your dog will take it with the fortifier, then by all means!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You know I always look at Mol as a ranch dog so it's so hard for me to think of her not eating organs. Most of them eat anything. Well I mean she looks like so many dogs around here. Maybe she does just like to yank your chain :ballchain:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, she is a tough little dog that yanks my chain all over the place. If she was a true farm dog, I bet she'd be eating it by now anyway. It's probably me, not her. 
And, I shouldn't really say that I shove it down her throat, thats just me being a smart arse. The absolute last thing I want to do is to give anyone the wrong impression or ever put off anyone contemplating feeding raw. A tiny bit of liver is just put on the very back of her tongue, mouth gently held shut till she licks her front lip - all done. The benefits far, far outweigh the inconvenience of doing that each night.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what about pianos?



barneysmom2510 said:


> >>>>>So my chihuahua Lola is nearly impossible to get to eat organs.<<<<<
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes she will eat a little but not much. This has been going on for 18 months. I am getting concerned that she is not getting enough. Have considered switching her to pre made but I really do not want o do that. I have read a few threads talking about dehydrated liver I was also to,d on another forum it is the same as giving it fresh. I have a supplier who sells it dehydrated. Does anyone else toughly to get their dogs to eat organs? She has this tiny chi mouth will these tiny crooked teeth on a normal diet they would be gross that is how they were when I adopted her now they are brilliant white despite all the overcrowding.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No doggiedad I think there a little harder wood hahhahhahhha.

Penny I would never even entertain the thought that you would be rough with your girl. You do what you have to and it works for you and Molly is happy and healthy for it.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been feeding both of my dogs raw for almost 4 years now and to this day, neither will eat raw organs of any kind. Like MollyWoppy, I've tried everything. The only way they will eat organs, and not all of them at that, is if I slice them thin and dry them out a bit in the oven. It makes it a little like jerky and I use ultra low heat. If you freeze the raw liver then let it thaw just a little, you can slice it thinly before you dry it out.

They prefer beef and pork liver and don't care for chicken. Forget kidney and spleen, they won't eat it. I figure they know something I don't so I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine love love beef liver, but not chicken liver at all. I put them in the dehydrator and then it's a whole different story! They will about take my hand along with the liver. When they are done, all I have to say is"want some cookies"? And It's on. Even Smokey, the cat. He will knock the lid off the dehydrator while it is on to get them. It's crazy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> I've been feeding both of my dogs raw for almost 4 years now and to this day, neither will eat raw organs of any kind. Like MollyWoppy, I've tried everything. The only way they will eat organs, and not all of them at that, is if I slice them thin and dry them out a bit in the oven. It makes it a little like jerky and I use ultra low heat. If you freeze the raw liver then let it thaw just a little, you can slice it thinly before you dry it out.
> 
> They prefer beef and pork liver and don't care for chicken. Forget kidney and spleen, they won't eat it. I figure they know something I don't so I don't worry about it too much.


So so you add a supplement to cover them not getting any other organs?


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I decided I would try do one pre made meal. I tried Stella and chewys no interest tried primal she ate it. Big mistake she started puking everyday right back to pmr and foorcing organs no more puking. Goes to show you how dogs are built for this diet. When we first got her and she ate kibble she also vomited pretty much daily then we switched to raw and the puking disapeared. Plus I could see she did not enjoy the pre made especially watching her brother and sister eating their regular diet.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Herzo said:


> So so you add a supplement to cover them not getting any other organs?


No supplements. They get a fair amount of pastured meat, mostly grass fed beef and bison and some game (moose/caribou). The rest of their diet is supermarket beef, pork, and chicken plus the previously mentioned dried organ meat (liver mostly). No fish (they won't eat it) and no supplements. If I could get them to eat fish oil, I would probably give them that for the O3s but they detest anything fish related.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

JayJayisme said:


> No supplements. They get a fair amount of pastured meat, mostly grass fed beef and bison and some game (moose/caribou). The rest of their diet is supermarket beef, pork, and chicken plus the previously mentioned dried organ meat (liver mostly). No fish (they won't eat it) and no supplements. If I could get them to eat fish oil, I would probably give them that for the O3s but they detest anything fish related.



You can give fish oil capsules in raw meat balls, or just give them as you would any pills.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> You can give fish oil capsules in raw meat balls, or just give them as you would any pills.


Thanks but they won't eat ground anything. I got one of my dogs to eat a meatball with a fish oil capsule in it once. She reluctantly ate the meatball and spit the capsule out. Then she wouldn't ever touch a meatball again. My male won't eat ground anything period. Neither will eat pill pockets, peanut butter, cheese or any other commonly used "pill disguises". In the rare occasions I've had to administer pills, I had to force feed them. While that is fine when treating a specific condition, I have no interest in doing that every day. I don't have time for it. 

Fortunately there is no confusion on their part what a raw meaty bone is. Those they devour without issues, except for rabbit for some reason.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

When I gave capsules, I would slit a hole in the meat and tuck one in there. I don't think she ever noticed. I give just the oil now and put it in their water bowls, or sometimes I just put it over their food.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Three of mine eat capsules like treats, but Lucky won't, so I have to give it like a pill to her. It doesn't take but a couple seconds to do, and it is an important part of the diet.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ... it is an important part of the diet.


I think that depends on how much O3 they get from the meat in their diet. That is why my dogs eat a fair amount of grass fed meat and game. Grass fed beef has the same O3 to O6 ratio (although not as much O3 total) as wild salmon. Most ruminant game is similar. Even supermarket (i.e. grain finished) beef doesn't have a bad O3:O6 ratio. Can't say the same about grain finished or grain raised pork and chicken though. It's pretty high in O6.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Considering how much grain most cattle are fed, (usually corn heavy) which is LOTS to add weight, it can't hurt to add some fish oil to up the omegas. Very few are truely, 100% grass fed. Unless they are, they probably don't have enough omegas to just do without all together. JMO.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Considering how much grain most cattle are fed, (usually corn heavy) which is LOTS to add weight, it can't hurt to add some fish oil to up the omegas. Very few are truely, 100% grass fed. Unless they are, they probably don't have enough omegas to just do without all together. JMO.


I don't know where you get your information but ALL beef is "grass fed". The difference is whether it's grain *finished* or grass *finished*. 100% grass fed/finished beef has almost the same O3:O6 ratio as wild salmon. Well, as close as you can get from domesticated meat. It also depends on the species of the salmon and where it came from. Some have more O3 than other. Venison and other game meats from ruminants have an even better ratio than grass finished beef. Grain finished beef has about a 10:1 O6:O3 ratio, which isn't as good as grass finished beef or game, but way better than chicken at 18:1 or so. Pork is only slightly higher in O6 than beef but not as high as chicken.

You are right though, it can't hurt to add fish oil to one's diet. I take it myself. But I'm too busy to try to wrestle it down my dog's throats every day so I try to provide sufficient PUFAs through their normal food.


----------

